# Is Kioti Building John Deere Tractors Overseas???



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is an interesting bit of info. I found while surfing the net. 


click here 

If you click on English at the top of this web page. All of the John Deere stuff disappears. Could it be that the Koreans have a "thing" for green like in the U.S. ? :winky: :truth:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I think you are right*

It shows a John Deere tractor and when you click the English button you get DAEDONG and Kioti something smells fishy.:fineprint 
Jody


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Here is the link to the US tractor site. I wonder what they cost compared to the JD tractors??:fineprint 

http://www.kiotitractor.com/

(How do I do the clicky thing?)


----------

